# Check out this pipe!



## Western (Jan 25, 2011)

We went out on a sewer dig today. Another guy had been there and had tried to snake the sewer and had brought back mud and sand so he said replace it, homeowner agrees and calls us. We get there with the mini excavator and the pump truck, vac up the water in the trench (clear full, the other drain guy had actually dug about 6 feet by hand), and start digging. Terra cotta coming out of the house, then switches to ???STOVEPIPE??? Some of you older guys might be able to tell me what this is. I thought at first it was orangeburg because our shovel went right through it without even clanking, but when I started pulling it out with the machine it's steel. The pipe is totally rusted through every few feet and has some spots that are totally collapsed, in fact the further we got the pipe became completely dry inside. It's a rolled steel pipe with a double row of rivets on the side where the roll comes together. The couplings are a heavy iron flange with a five bolt pattern, old square head bolts. My question is, was this pipe actually used as a sewer pipe or did someone just throw in what they had on hand way back when?


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

*Never seen that*

That is a good find ! Maybe something from ww2 but rivets could be older,thanks for post and pics.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

How old is the house in your best guess, do you think it's original to the build?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OS... were waiting... Lol!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> OS... were waiting... Lol!


He's counting sheep by now and dreaming sweet dreams of yet another day in paradise!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> He's counting sheep by now and dreaming sweet dreams of yet another day in paradise!


 



Or he's arguing on another thread about side work....:laughing:


----------



## Western (Jan 25, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> How old is the house in your best guess, do you think it's original to the build?


Zzzzzzzzzzzz....zz...zz....zzuhh? Yawp, yawp....WHAZZZZAT?!?! Oh, sorry, fellas. Actually, shower time.:laughing:

I would definitely put this as original equipment. The house is an old flat roof variety that has a lot of ductile iron, etc. Hard to say for sure, because I wouldn't go within 5' of the front door for the cigarette smoke smell and so forth (and cooties), but it's old.

Night night. :thumbsup:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

What the hell kind of pipe is that :blink: Looks like something off the titanic 
:laughing:


----------

